# Reloader information



## PRUDY3000 (Sep 22, 2004)

I have been reading about the P.W. progressive machine, that will load lead, steel and/or mismouth; in 2 3/4 and/or 3 inch sheels. I am also thinking of a Spolar gold, but kind of hate to limit myself to 2 3/4 inch sheels. Has anybody had experence with either machine, if so. does the P.W. load the steel as advertised? Thanks for any feedback.


----------

